# Stand Construction Question



## kolbaso (Mar 24, 2010)

I recently picked up a 120g (4’x2’x2’) from a fellow forum member and it came with a homemade stand. The stand is made of 2”x2” pine and is about 3’ tall. There are 6 vertical supports front and back with 4 vertical supports along each end supporting a top and bottom frame. 

I am wondering if this will be strong enough or will I need to reinforce it?

From my calculations the tank weighs in excess of 1200lb. From what I can find the crush strength of pine is about 5000psi and the shear strength is over 1000psi so I do not see any problems with the stand as it stands. 

The reason I ask is because all the stands I see online are made from considerably more wood.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

do you have a picture? can't really give my full opinion until I see how it was put together.

if you wanted you could just add more support if you don't feel it is strong enough... in this case more would be better as you don't want it to buckle... there's also the chance of something or someone bumping into it... 

also... if you don't think it's strong enough... my grandfather had 2x25 gallon tanks and 2x55 gallon tanks on one unit... with no extra support other than being drilled into the wall but he was scared it would fall forward than buckling down.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

frankly I would never make a stand out of anything less than a 2x4.... which on the end has a surface area of 5.25 inches, a 2x2 only has 4

2x2 and 4x4 lumber is never milled very accurately IMO and never straight

with 2x4's and the sheer number of them made, you have much more adaptability in the wood itself 

again posting a picture will help a lot, and making a new 2x4 stand should cost <$60 with screws for a tank that size (assuming you have a power drill)

hope that helps!


----------



## kolbaso (Mar 24, 2010)

hojimoe said:


> frankly I would never make a stand out of anything less than a 2x4.... which on the end has a surface area of 5.25 inches, a 2x2 only has 4
> 
> 2x2 and 4x4 lumber is never milled very accurately IMO and never straight
> 
> ...


If i were to make a stand i would use 2x4s. The problem was i had no time to make one. I got the tank and had to move my old tank inhabitants into it the next day. So now its full and i can't move it.

I do believe it is more than strong enough after i did the calculations. Wood is very strong and my stand should be able to hold 3-4 tanks that size. That being said i will probably add some supports or cross braces to make the stand sturdier incase it gets bumped hard or something like that.

Pictures would be useless because the stand is full of my sump/supplies and the outside is covered in wood paneling. Basically it is a top frame sitting on top of 20 vertical supports sitting on top of a bottom frame. It is topped with Styrofoam and screwed to a plywood base. Everything is screwed and glued together.

What I am thinking about is making diagonal cross braces at both ends and maybe adding a header down the center of the stand lengthwise. Is there anything else you would recommend?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

kolbaso said:


> ...Pictures would be useless because the stand is full of my sump/supplies and the outside is covered in wood paneling. *Basically it is a top frame sitting on top of 20 vertical supports sitting on top of a bottom frame*. It is topped with Styrofoam and screwed to a plywood base. Everything is screwed and glued together....


Huh? I though you said 6 in the front and 4 in the back. How did it turned into 20 vertical supports?
I think a picture would be help because no one can really give any good advice base on an assumption. How sturdy a stand can be does not depend on the amount of wood being used, it's how you build it that matters. There could be designed flaw that can cause it to topple over any minute. 
Also, I am with hojimoe there. I prefer using 2x4 instead. Also, if you really have to mess around with the stand with a fully loaded fish tank on top of it. Think about the possibility that you might make it to the "Darwin Award" if you should weaken the structure and everything came down on top of you.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## kolbaso (Mar 24, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Huh? I though you said 6 in the front and 4 in the back. How did it turned into 20 vertical supports?
> I think a picture would be help because no one can really give any good advice base on an assumption. How sturdy a stand can be does not depend on the amount of wood being used, it's how you build it that matters. There could be designed flaw that can cause it to topple over any minute.
> Also, I am with hojimoe there. I prefer using 2x4 instead. Also, if you really have to mess around with the stand with a fully loaded fish tank on top of it. Think about the possibility that you might make it to the "Darwin Award" if you should weaken the structure and everything came down on top of you.


6 front and 6 back and 4 each end is 20. I will take some pics to show the construction. My worry is that my messing with it may compromise the structure. I will probably just add to the support system.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

As long as the stand has diagonal bracing it will not be a problem. One 2 x 2 is enough to hold the vertical load. There should probably be something on top of the 2 x 2s to spread out the load too. You do not need 2 x 4 You don't even need 2 x 2. My 120 gallon stand has nothing but the plywood sides holding up the tank which also provides the diagonal bracing. Hard say how well the stand is built though. If you push it sideways and it shakes that would not be a good sign.


----------



## kolbaso (Mar 24, 2010)

here are some pics. 
I think it is strong enough but the tank is only resting on a 2" perimeter frame so i will probably add a center brace.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

That thing is pretty strong. Make sure sheeting on the ends is well fastened to the 2x2. That will act as diagonal bracing. You can use a fillet of PL 400 glue where the 2x2s meet the plywood on the inside. I would have put a 2'x4' piece of 1/2" plywood on top. If the tank is already filled it's too late now. You also need diagonal bracing in the other direction but I can't tell from the picture if there is any. 

Not crazy about this stand. It's kind of a copy of a welded steel stand but in wood. Dimensional lumber has a tendency to warp and move a bit. Plywood is much better alternative. 
A horizontal 2x2 from front to back would help to keep the front and back sides parallel. If necessary you might put some plywood or 2x2 braces in the upper corners. 

If the tank is filled, do not bang on the stand. Use that glue I mentioned and screw your reinforcing in place.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Thought you would like to see a couple pics of the overflow....hope you like.


----------



## kolbaso (Mar 24, 2010)

looks great. I hope there is enough theads to tighten it whith the glass in between. see you friday.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

kolbaso said:


> looks great. I hope there is enough theads to tighten it whith the glass in between. see you friday.


Glad you like....You should be able to measure the thickness on one of the edges. Have a look and see if you can get a measurement. I've confirmed at least 1/2" clearance for the glass with the current bulkheads.

I do have a few others with longer threads,....I'll bring a couple of just in case, but those are socket fittings


----------



## kolbaso (Mar 24, 2010)

1/2" should be fine


----------

